# What happened?? Stop growing/ Dying



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know what happened, these plants just stop growing and look like they are dying, I have no clue whats going on. Any advice would help greatly. Also here are some pics of my dying ladies. :confused2: 

View attachment plant 1.JPG


View attachment plant 2.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

its hard to say, tell us what you did.

the soil looks dry but its hard to tell.

what light do you have, how far away is it?

you didnt feed them right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 10, 2011)

what type of soil are you using? how close are your lights? looks like somethings cooking them to me


----------



## nova564t (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey load3, go back and hit the paper clip so those pics come up with your post.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

looks like they are either 
A)dried out
or
B) Cooked from too much heat

I would bet (A)
Either way I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it doesn't look like they will make it.  Second one maybe if it gets what it needs right away.


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

the soil is a little damp, probably time for watering, and right now I'm just using 2 4ft floro tubes T12, tomorrow I'm getting a 400 watt metal halide, I'm using miracle gro seed starter soil, my light is about 3-4 inches away from the tops. And no i have not feed them. I just don't know what is going on?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> the soil is a little damp, probably time for watering, and right now I'm just using 2 4ft floro tubes T12, tomorrow I'm getting a 400 watt metal halide, I'm using miracle gro seed starter soil, my light is about 3-4 inches away from the tops. And no i have not feed them. I just don't know what is going on?


 
That's a lot of light for two seedlings, you might have baked them.  I use one 1-ft floro to grow my clones and I fit 20-25 under it.  And even then I keep it 5-7 inches off the tops.  Also, you are going to want to put them in seperate pots and get them out of that miracle grow soil.  I would check out the threads here on soils.  Do you have a fan blowing on them?  Two big floros that close will burn them without good air movement.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds like all that is ok, keep them moist when there that little. jmo


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

well if my floro's are giving it to much light what about the 400watt metal halide im getting tomorrow, i should just hang it up higher?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

they dont need a 400 yet, if they make it keep them under the t12 with some water


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> well if my floro's are giving it to much light what about the 400watt metal halide im getting tomorrow, i should just hang it up higher?


 
  With those two floros you don't really need to buy a MH at all unless you want to veg your plants to very large sizes.  I veg my plants under floros and CFL's and they do great.  You can see what I mean if you look at the pics in the journal in my signature, the last pic I added is my veging area.  Do you have a HPS for flowering?  What about airmovement, do you have air blowing across your plants?


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

i am also getting a HPS when it comes time to flower, and yes i have a 8in round fan blowing across my plants, do you think maybe its my humidity, it is pretty low around 35% ??


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2011)

depending on the type/CRI of the t-12, I have had seedlings grow right into the fixture, in direct contact with the flo' tubes, without burning them. 
Bulbs in the "cool white" or "daylight" range will run cool to the touch, and are the preferred color spectrum for "vegging" plants. 

hxxp://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/CTGY/ColorTemp



> yes i have a 8in round fan blowing across my plants, ?



no mention of "ventilation".. old, hot, stale air OUT.. and fresh co2 rich fresh coming IN.....



*EDIT*... T8's.. my flo' tubes are T8's...


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 11, 2011)

Like Hick said, no way those fluoros did that to those seedlings. Look elsewhere for the cause...
What are your watering habits?
Know your PH?


----------



## niteshft (Feb 15, 2011)

I was at first thinking that seed starter soil has no nutes for the plants and my thinking was that the stored nutes in the seeds have run out and are starved but am now leaning toward moisture starvation. The seedling would have just stopped growing if nute starved and enough moisture was provided. I'm thinking that the first watering had not given the soil enough time to take up the moisture and subsequent waterings just ran thru and not taken enough as well. It's very important to ensure that the first watering is done so that the soil is completely moist and it takes more than just a watering. Next time let the pot sit in a tray of water until the top of the pot is moist befor adding the seed/seedling. You could water from the top but you will have to do it slowly and repeat a few times to ensure that the soil is fully saturated.
 I also noticed you have more than 1 plant in that pot. That's a no-no as the roots will be competing for space and nutrients. You will also have issues if one of them hermies, especially if it happens where the plants come in contact and you can't see it.


----------

